# NorthEastern Winter 09-10



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

So guys, its looking like another snowy and cold winter for the northeast plowers. Any predictions on first snowfall?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

from what i'm hearing it should be pretty good too i would say around thanksgiving, i hope before but u never know


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

a week either way of Thanksgiving...at least in my part of CT


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

looking forward to fall my cherry tree in the front yard already dropping leaves


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

oak trees on my property already sheeding yellow leaves here in Central mass..... when that happened in the past years we got early snow and significant snow accumulations for the season...... i'm hoping for at least 7-10 plowable events this year.....


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love going out on Thanksgiving to plow... no really... I just need to get all the plowing done before eating all that turkey!....zzzzzzzz


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

i hope as early as can be! more snow more green and more fun 4 me!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanksgiving would be sweet.


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

yeahh for me two


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

See a lot of acorns on the ground already and lots of spiders...usually signs of a moderate to heavy winter aroud here, judging from years past. I predict the first snow just after thanksgiving, with several storms in the 2-4, 3-6 range and 1 or 2 nor'easters. Let's hope the jet stream sets up like the experts are predicting; I'm sure we could all use a good snowy winter.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oct 29 or dec 5


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

nov 15 ????????????


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

any specific website putting these predictions out or are you just getting predictions from local weather stations?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

badabing1512;797136 said:


> any specific website putting these predictions out or are you just getting predictions from local weather stations?


just wild guess


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol that's what I figured


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

towpro570;797248 said:


> just wild guess


I say 50/50 on being right on


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

gkm;797329 said:


> I say 50/50 on being right on


Well you could be a weather man if you ask me


----------

